# Trees and vines and stuff...



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's how, according to "occam" on the danish model builder's forum that I'm on, too.
The link is to his blog, I think it looks nice. The pics are his, too. 

Monastery Diorama VI – Wines and a gnarly Tree » O Scale Model


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2010)

Who ever is doing the diorama is doing a fine job. Thank you for the link Maria.


----------



## imalko (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing Maria.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2010)

_Sweet!_

Thanks for sharing Maria!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

8) Pretty darn good!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 1, 2011)

Just what I was looking for, thanks Maria


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2011)

Good stuff. I use most of those methods, but I like the idea of the 'filter wool' - great for smaller vegetation.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2011)

Thought you guys could use it. I sure can.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2011)

Great stuff in there..... But do I have enough time to try some of these methods???


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Here's how, according to "occam" on the danish model builder's forum that I'm on, too.



I can't believe it....you seeing someone else!!??


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 3, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> I can't believe it....you seeing someone else!!??



*thwaps Jan* It happens, y'know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sh*t you mean?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 3, 2011)

That, too.


----------



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

i learned to do most of this stuff in my days in HO trains.


----------

